# Refinishing a PRS SE ONE in a gibson worn brown type of finish?



## analogteletube (Jan 26, 2011)

Picked up a nice little prs se one in cherry for really cheap a couple of weeks ago. Right from the start I new I hated the cherry finish, and actually planned to refinish it before I even bought it. I have refinished a few different fenders before mostly just in clear because I love the way woodgrain looks, and it only takes about an hour to completely strip them with heat. I tried this in a small area on the back of the prs but it was a no go, the finish on these is very hard and too well bonded to the wood. So im just about done sanding it and the mahogany is much lighter than I had hoped. I thought alot about it and i think it would look great with a gibson style "worn brown" finish. Anybody have any advice on how i could achieve this?


----------



## analogteletube (Jan 26, 2011)

I've been doin quite a bit of research, a few people on oter forums suggested a dark grain filler followed by a thin coat of nitro, also a just a dark stain and nitro. Anyone?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You have to use a dark filler for sure. If you don't you won't get a smooth finish. The pores will suck in the finish.More layers of nitro will make the pores really obvious. If you want to stain it you will have to mix stain into the filler.

Using rattle cans? If you have a gun you can mix stain into the lac for a neat suspended kind of finish.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i have used black epoxy to fill the grain on swamp ash before ,the end grain was a bitch to sand 
grain filler would of been much easier
but i would go with coloring you lacquer with a spray gun
ColorFX Dye Accent Color Kits
Aniline Dyes Alcohol Soluble - Information and Pricing at LMI


----------



## analogteletube (Jan 26, 2011)

So, after much research, sanded from 150 up to 320 grit, used a walnut tint grain filler and some minwax "provincial" coloured polyuretane stain, im pretty happy with the results, not exactly what i was going for but it turned out nice, it looks great in person! How do i upload pics haha?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

analogteletube said:


> So, after much research, sanded from 150 up to 320 grit, used a walnut tint grain filler and some minwax "provincial" coloured polyuretane stain, im pretty happy with the results, not exactly what i was going for but it turned out nice, it looks great in person! How do i upload pics haha?


Sign up for an account at Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket Upload the pictures and then copy and paste the IMG code into your posting.


----------

